# Stinger Switch Removal



## glocknroll (Oct 18, 2008)

Who knows the secret?????

I have the tools, but not the instructions.....

Help!


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Oct 18, 2008)

The charging contacts are actually small philips screws. Remove both screws and the switch module will push out through the front end of the light. you have to depress the rubber boot a little to help it.

If the module is stuck, use a piece of dowel or other blunt stick and give it some help from the tail end.

Mark


----------



## glocknroll (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks Mark - I'm guessing I have to use the tool to squeeze the two points together on the bulb side of the switch module?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Oct 18, 2008)

glocknroll said:


> Thanks Mark - I'm guessing I have to use the tool to squeeze the two points together on the bulb side of the switch module?



You can use fingers or a large pair of needle nose if you have them. Once you get it started they will stay unlatched.

Mark


----------



## glocknroll (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## X_Marine (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the guidance.. 
It required some serious searching to fine a clue on the sticky switch problem, but finally with the perfect search criteria "*Stinger Switch Removal*" I found this thread on pg 2 or 3. 

I was a little disappointed there wasn't any way to clean and or lube the switch as it is an imbedded part sealed in from factory. There is a small hole on the bottom within the contact springs that I used compressed air on as I worked the switch hoping it might clear any debris and keep it going a little longer. I wanted to add a drop of thin lubricant like Teflon or similar but thought I better not as it would tend to collect dust and possibly worsen the situation in the future. 

On the bright side, after much reading it seems that *StreamLight* has a very good warranty policy so I will have the owner of the light take it in to the local dealer for a new switch module which looks years past due. I think I need to remove the new led upgrade I just added along with the NiMH battery stick and replace with the original stick and bulb/reflector before she takes it in. <<-- That's actually a question. ') 

I might add that in my case it required an old right angle long nose pliers to release the holding clips on each side while applying pressure with the battery inserted backwards and sitting atop and old 123 cell for a little added length. After finally squeezing the side clips in and getting it started, it still needed a few bumps on the counter to persuade the module to work out of the top. 

At the risk of boring some I thought I would offer a possible switch fix that wouldn't require disassembling the entire light. It would require a very slight modification that I doubt would be noticed other than after the switch boot is already pass due for replacement. What I am suggesting and have not tried but feel confidant would release a stuck switch is to insert a hat pin or other thin but firm type of pin through the edge of the button boot and finding the top of the actual button within. Once you have it located press the button in along with the tip of the pin which you want to use to hold it in with after removing your finger and then while still holding in with pin slide the pin to one side in order to allow the button to freely *snap* back out to the proper position. I offer this as after disassembling, all that was necessary to reset the button was to push in with a fingernail and allow to snap back out by sliding off. I think the trade off for a small insertion hole versus a complete tear down is worth a try. Hopefully this may help someone resolve the problem in a quick and easy manner. 

Oh what the hey, might as well fini err up with at least a cell pic of what we talkin bout. hey.. ')






You can easily see the red button your are trying to allow to snap back into proper position.
Ok, hope this is helpful to someone. 

Many thanks




X/BillyD.. 
.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 13, 2012)

I sent mine back to Streamlight and they replaced it for free.  I took the easy way out.


----------

